# Moving to Germany, Some questions



## ivantankl (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey all,

Moving to Germany very soon (1-2 weeks) to start my new job, just some quick questions.

Already got my residence permit, however was reading that I need to register at the Foreign Nationals Authority when I arrive. Where would I find this? Could you walk me through the procedure?

Any other expats living around the Kuhardt/Rulzheim area?

Looking forward to meeting some expats in Germany!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When you move to a new town in Germany, you need to register your presence with the town hall (Rathaus). Just ask them there where the Foreigners Office is. (I say that because I spent half a day at the city office, waiting to register, only to be told that because I lived in the next town over, I had to go instead to the Gemeinde office rather than the city one.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## martinenglish (Sep 27, 2012)

ivantankl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Moving to Germany very soon (1-2 weeks) to start my new job, just some quick questions.
> 
> ...


Hi, you need to go to your local borough town hall and ask for an anmeldebestegung (I moved flat 4 times in 2 years so I got used to asking for that ridiculously long word!). If it's anything like Berlin the office will contain the only rude people who don't speak any English within a 5km radius. But you will manage somehow - everyone does!


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

make an appointment to get the "meldebescheinigung". otherwise the wait times in Berlin are loooooooong. you can make an appointment here: https://www.berlin.de/verwaltungsfuehrer/dienstleistung/120702/


----------



## ivantankl (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks all for the help. Wont be living anywhere near Berlin so will hopefully go to the office in Stuttgart or Frankfurt.

Looking forward to Germany!


----------

